# 55"-60" LED Smart TV - Which one should I buy?



## chefrob (Nov 17, 2010)

In the market for a 55"-60" LED Smart TV that can wirelessly connect to the internet and other apps. It will be wall mounted. The mount should allow for tilting the screen back/forth, left/right.

I'm not sure which brands are best or what features to look out for other than what was mentioned. My budget is $1300-1600.

I live in NJ, so I'm trying to avoid a website that charges sales tax in NJ... and added shipping charges if possible. Thanks in advance.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Recommended picks by Consumer Reports. I chose based on size and price, you will have to sort out features. (listed higher to lower rating - ALL are recommended picks):

LG 60PB6900
LG 60LB7100
Samsung PN64H5000 
Samsung UN60H6350 
Sony Bravia KDL-60R550A 
Sharp Aquos LC-60EQ10U 
Vizio M601d-A3R


----------



## chefrob (Nov 17, 2010)

Thanks! I picked up the Samsung UN60H6350 for $1485 with free Samsung HW-F355 Soundbar and Subwoofer. They are also giving us a $300 Dell Giftcard on top of that.

Does anyone know the proper configuration for this TV, e.g. backlight, contrast, brightness, etc? It will be placed in a low lit family room above the fireplace. 

We are also going to need a decent wall mount with tilt features that can hold 60". Any suggestions?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Most likely each input will need to be configured seperately and you will need a test signal. For DVD input, you can use DVD Essentials or something similar. There is also a Blu-Ray equivalent.

See here: How to Calibrate Your HDTV for Better Video Quality in 30 Minutes


----------

